# Partridge?!?



## njsimonson

Anyone else seeing inordinately high numbers of birds and more coveys than normal!? Holy cats, it must have been a banner spring for these guys.


----------



## D&amp;D

Hey Frozen Gator, you gotta stop teasing me like that! I'm not even going to need another cup of coffee this morning! I don't know how I'll make it two more months knowing those little buzz bombs are everywhere.

Its really good to hear that they seem to have done well. Only found a couple of coveys last year. I hope they continue to make a strong comeback.

How's everything going in VC? Hope you're doing well, although I hope Western Kentucky beats your butts on Saturday! (fat chance)

Talk to you later. War Eagle! Go Noles!


----------



## drjongy

We usually pick up a few in our grouse spot, but overall it has been pretty slim the past few years.


----------



## mburgess

Talking with area landowners sounds like Hun #'s are up.


----------



## njsimonson

> How's everything going in VC? Hope you're doing well, although I hope Western Kentucky beats your butts on Saturday! (fat chance)


Well, thanks to some well timed lighting, UF made it by WKU by a scant 49-3 margin. But hey, we all saw what Appalachian State did, so never underestimate any opponent! Off to face the men of Troy this week...Troy, Alabama that is.

Tennessee kicks off the conference schedule on the 15th. That'll be exciting. They played well against Cal, but not well enough.

VC is good, looking forward to grouse and partridge opener tomorrow. Fishing went well this summer, looking forward to more and bigger muskies next week in Detroit Lakes, MN

Tough loss for your Noles in the Bowden bowl this week eh? You think JoPa will be ahead of Ol Bobby in career Ws come December?!? I think so.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We saw quite a few coveys last night, most were a good 12-20 birds. Great to see them. I can't wait until the population gets back to "pre '93" days!


----------



## drjongy

Saw more partridge this weekend than I have in the last 3 years!


----------



## D&amp;D

Well Nick, after this past week you probably won't be hearing any more talk from Seminole or War Eagle country. It's a sad state of affairs for my two favorite teams! If JoPa isn't ahead of Bobby by the end of this year, I think he will be next year for sure. I think it's kind of pitiful that neither of them will retire until the other one's gone.

How'd you guys do this weekend? Chris, how about in your area? Sounds like the sharptail and hun numbers are good again. I can't wait to get out there again. Looks like I may be moving my trip up a week this year. As of now probably coming on 10/27 instead of 11/3. That'll keep me out of deer opener. That Friday was a real zoo last year!

Take care and try to leave me a few huns!


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, first real test will be this weekend versus the Vols...at least the D will get a test run now. Can you believe the SC/UGA upset and the USF/Auburn upset? Strength of Schedule just went out the window.

We ended the weekend with six. We got one grouse on Saturday night, after 10 straight hours of rain (the walks were miserable) and five on Sunday, when it got nice out. We are after partridge tonight, I think, and will report later. I'll save a couple for you, you'll need consolation on Rocky Top.

It could be worse...you could bea fan of Michigan (0-2) or Notre Dame (0-2), LOL. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Very few around here...Grouse are taking over in duck country...Saw several groups scouting for geese...Would rather have the huns!


----------



## Dak

More huns around here then normal. I doubt I'll see huns like there were around Minot from 88-92 again.


----------

